# feral pigeon ground nest



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

do pigeons usualy nest on the ground? there is these two side entrances to the gym at a school near my house. the only way in is if you open the very heavy door from the outside, come in from the gym, or fly in from above as the pigeons do. under the stairs there is a nest with two eggs in it and i have seen the parents sitting in it. it could be an isolated event but next to it in the same side staircase there is two other ground nests. i have been checking on them daily and one of the nest is still being put together by the parents because i have seen them putting twigs and sticks in it, and the other one just had an egg laid in it today. have the pigeons figured out that cats or raccons cant get in? is it normal for ferals to nest on the ground?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone????


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello pigeons don't usually but they must feel safe and secure otherwise the eggs and hatchlings would get predated.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*places where pigeons nest*

It would be cool to see pictures of all the places pigeons like to make nests. As a passenger ive seen pigeons nesting under overpasses on the Long island expressway. Whats interesting is these nesting sites are kind of underground if your standing on street level.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah its deffinately not normal but cool all the same.


----------

